

Inside the Open Compute Project Server - atularora
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/inside-the-open-compute-project-server/10150144796738920

======
diegob
What would be the price tag for the construction of one of these datacenters?
Also, how much more expensive (in operating costs) is a, say, 1.1 PUE
datacenter compared to a 1.07 PUE?

